# problème avec des mails : mime-attachment



## Wolfmac (23 Décembre 2005)

voilà je reçois des mails d'une administration et mon mac m'affiche une pièce jointe mime-attachment
je peux l'enregistrer mais impossible de la lire et idem pour le texte alors qu'avec mon pc le mail s'affiche correctement  ? j'utilise Mail pour mon courriel sur mon mac, quelqu'un sait ce que je doit faire pour remédier à ce problème :hein: 

merci d'avance et Joyeux Noël à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Peux-tu nous donner le format de la pièce jointe ?


----------



## Wolfmac (25 Décembre 2005)

Et bien justement les pièces jointes n'ont pas de format spécifique ou du moins je les connais pas , quand je les enregistres sur le bureau ça me met que c'est un document mais je peux rien faire avec


----------



## Bernard53 (26 Décembre 2005)

Même pas une petite extension genre .doc pour un fichier Word ?


----------



## Wolfmac (26 Décembre 2005)

non en fait je crois avoir compris que  ( pas sur hein ! ) que la pièce jointe c'est le mail en lui même  vus que sur mon pc avec  thunderbird y a pas de PJ, je sais pas pourquoi ça fait ça je verrais si j'ai le temps cette après midi d'installer thunderbird sur le mac pour voir,


----------



## Sined (27 Décembre 2005)

Et voilà, juste au moment où LA réponse allait venir, ya plus !
Sans blague, je suivais un fil pour depanner une amie qui reçoit elle aussi ce type de messages, et je ne savais que lui répondre. Si ça ne vous ennuie pas trop, je continuerai à espionner votre débat. 
Bien à vous


----------

